# FS: drift wood STUMPS



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

placed a Standard 4L milk container so you can get an idea of the size and height of the wood

40$ left stump
50$ right stump


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice looking wood. Good luck with the sale of it. Should go fairly quick. Interested in what the branches look like.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

pm sent your way


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

please send me email for branches!! 

some reason i can't post the pic? 

thanks =]


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

wow, that was fast.

branches already pending! sorry everyone else that pmed me after =[ 

still have some beautiful stumps!! come get it quick!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

up to the top!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumpppp!!! no one wants some nice stumps ?!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

up topppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

upp and away again! GIVE ME A OFFER!!! THANKSSS


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

BUMPPPP!!!! price drop!!! need these gone!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

OPEN TO TRADES ASWELL!!! GIVE ME AN OFFER! i need them gone!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

What find of trades are you looking for? Livestock, equipment????

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

no one like stumps? lol bumppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

stumpppp stumppps stumppppssss


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

taking offers!!!!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bbumpppppppppppppppp open to offers!


----------

